# Pepper Jack and Sharp Cheddar w/Qview



## redheelerdog (Feb 15, 2016)

10lbs of Sam's Daly Chef and 12 1/2lbs Tillamook Pepper Jack

The SC Sharp is an amazing cheese, it is cheap on the wallet and makes an incredible smoked sharp cheddar, I love it.

The Tillamook PJ, well... my favorite of all smoked cheeses - can't get enough of this stuff!

Smoked 8hrs yesterday, and finished it today with another 3.5hrs

Currently resting for the vacpac tomorrow.

Perfect cheese smoking weather here in Montana.













Cheese 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 15, 2016


















Cheese 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 15, 2016


















Cheese 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 15, 2016


















Cheese 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 15, 2016


















Cheese 5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 15, 2016


















Cheese 6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 15, 2016


















Cheese 7.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 15, 2016


















Cheese 8.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 15, 2016


















Cheese 9.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 15, 2016


----------



## ak1 (Feb 15, 2016)

That's a nice stash of cheese you have there.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 15, 2016)

AK1 said:


> That's a nice stash of cheese you have there.


Thanks! I think I know you by another name... Satman72? Is that you on B Bodies?


----------



## ak1 (Feb 16, 2016)

That's me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice looking cheese!

It picked up some great color!

Al


----------



## smoked alaskan (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice batch 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I gotta learn to do larger batches, hate falling behind the power curve of production vs consumption !


----------



## graniteman (Feb 21, 2016)

very nice batch, I just did 45lbs, now 2 week wait


----------

